
Spurious Splines - sebg
http://inconvergent.net/spurious-splines/
======
Animats
A spline/splinelike curve question: is there a smooth spline-like curve which
can be "consumed", that is, you can move an endpoint along the curve without
changing the remainder of the curve? This is useful for path planning. A
sequence of arcs has this property, but a smooth curve with control points
through which the curve passes would be convenient.

~~~
blt
Catmull-Rom spline is a "smooth curve with control points through which the
curve passes". Not sure about the "consumed" property though. Interesting
question.

~~~
tlarkworthy
Yes, the unity math packages uses those to localize changes to a small part of
the spline for effecient incremental updates
[https://www.assetstore.unity3d.com/en/#!/content/14912](https://www.assetstore.unity3d.com/en/#!/content/14912)

------
fredley
Still no information on reticulating splines.

------
zenkat
The last part of this article resembles a tutorial for generating Heptapod
glyphs.

------
dag11
This is beautiful.

